# National Field Services?



## jmorehouse (Jan 24, 2015)

What can anyone say about this vendor? Their price list is pretty thin.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Their price list is HUD-discount*

Oops


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*is this the NFS out of Tampa ?*

ive done work and pay on time last 4 yrs if its the one out of tampa no problems at all :thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

They run crews in Kentucky and the work is awful. Same old order mill program as the rest of them.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

I used to do work through them when I was still doing p&p work. Pay was decent after I got them to raise my percentage, they were great to work with.


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They run crews in Kentucky and the work is awful. Same old order mill program as the rest of them.:icon_rolleyes:


Hey what part of KY did you see some of their work? I'm in KY but I always did the best I could on my work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

EXTKY said:


> Hey what part of KY did you see some of their work? I'm in KY but I always did the best I could on my work.


We see them from Padacuh, to Bowling Green, to Owensboro. They just hire whatever they can get here. Their guys steal our dehumidifiers out of properties, take our padlocks off of sheds, etc. This stuff has been going on for years. When you see their guy at a property in a beat up hyundai Sante Fe with the back glass busted out (probably by a push mower handle) wrestling his pusher through an acre of Kentucky's finest 36" tall grass it's not hard to figure out why they are not top performers.

I have no clue why anyone would work for this company even if they were great. You can just sign up with every client they work for yourself and make more money.


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea I had some of that stuff happen to properties I was doing for them. I don't know who it was. I never owned a push mower, did everything with my zero turn and I flat mowed some grass. I would've signed on with their clients but they had the non compete thing in their contract, which there probably would've been a way around it but I didn't push it very hard. Just decided to call it quits.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

EXTKY said:


> Yea I had some of that stuff happen to properties I was doing for them. I don't know who it was. I never owned a push mower, did everything with my zero turn and I flat mowed some grass. I would've signed on with their clients but they had the non compete thing in their contract, which there probably would've been a way around it but I didn't push it very hard. Just decided to call it quits.



You are clearly too smart for this industry! Having the wisdom to call it quits is what 95% of these guys need to learn, Myself included. :thumbup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Are you one of those guys the just doesn't*



EXTKY said:


> Yea I had some of that stuff happen to properties I was doing for them. I don't know who it was. I never owned a push mower, did everything with my zero turn and I flat mowed some grass. I would've signed on with their clients but they had the non compete thing in their contract, which there probably would've been a way around it but I didn't push it very hard. Just decided to call it quits.



mow where is ZT doesn't fit.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*Craigslisthack*

YA KNOW AS A PROFESSIONAL IN THIS FIELD I APPERCIATE YA OLD SCHOOL GUYS COMMENTS AND STUFF BUT MORE AND MORE I SEE YA GUYS BASH EVERY COMPANY OUT THERE AND EVERYONE OUT THERE TO MAKE A LIVING WE ALL HAD UPS AND DOWNS IN THIS INDUSTRY LORD KNOWS I DO NOT STEAL HERE IN KY AND I TAKE TO HEART ABOUT YA SAYIN US IN KY DO SHOTY WORK I TAKE PRIDE IN MY WORK AND DO IT RIGHT AND PERSONALY WORK FOR NFS NOW AND SEVERAL OTHERS YEA THERE PAY ISNT AS HIGH AS SOME BUT THERES NO BS WHEN YA CALL FOR ANSWERS AND I CAN CONTACT SOMEONE 24 HRS A DAY AND PAY IS ALWAYS RIGHT ON TIME AND NEVER A PROBLEM EVRY TUESDAY LIKE CLOCKWORK AND YES I HAVE LOST ALOT MONEY THRO THE CRAIGSLIST COMPANYS LIKE ASAP SEAS ECT BUT THIS ISNT 1 OF THEM AS FOR PAY LIKE YOU GUYS ALWAYS SAY THAT PERCENTAGE / PAYMENT IS MADE WHEN YA START THATS YOUR CHOICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RiedlingConstruction said:


> YA KNOW AS A PROFESSIONAL IN THIS FIELD I APPERCIATE YA OLD SCHOOL GUYS COMMENTS AND STUFF BUT MORE AND MORE I SEE YA GUYS BASH EVERY COMPANY OUT THERE AND EVERYONE OUT THERE TO MAKE A LIVING WE ALL HAD UPS AND DOWNS IN THIS INDUSTRY LORD KNOWS I DO NOT STEAL HERE IN KY AND I TAKE TO HEART ABOUT YA SAYIN US IN KY DO SHOTY WORK I TAKE PRIDE IN MY WORK AND DO IT RIGHT AND PERSONALY WORK FOR NFS NOW AND SEVERAL OTHERS YEA THERE PAY ISNT AS HIGH AS SOME BUT THERES NO BS WHEN YA CALL FOR ANSWERS AND I CAN CONTACT SOMEONE 24 HRS A DAY AND PAY IS ALWAYS RIGHT ON TIME AND NEVER A PROBLEM EVRY TUESDAY LIKE CLOCKWORK AND YES I HAVE LOST ALOT MONEY THRO THE CRAIGSLIST COMPANYS LIKE ASAP SEAS ECT BUT THIS ISNT 1 OF THEM AS FOR PAY LIKE YOU GUYS ALWAYS SAY THAT PERCENTAGE / PAYMENT IS MADE WHEN YA START THATS YOUR CHOICE :thumbsup:


Pump your Brakes buddy no one said EVERY contractor in KY is bad. We work there as well! My current KY crew has plenty of room for improvement but they are getting there. 

As for NFS they are a Craigslist company. I know someone who worked for them who was hired through Craigslist and his contact person changed twice within his first month. Maybe they have all that worked out now? 

As a positive for this company I am close friends with one of their competitors in Florida and they speak highly of NFS. 

Here is the reality though we work direct for private customers, realtors, Asset management companies, banks, and we work for 2 nationals still. 30% of our yearly revenue comes from the nationals and 75% of the phone calls and headaches come from them as well. So working for private clients is both easier and more profitable.

Now let's look at why guys "bash" regionals. It's two part really. 

*Part one*: they are giving the local guy the same work he should have gotten in the first place only they take 40% or so. They do NOTHING that the local guy could not do for himself. In fact he spoon feeds them all the information and does the bidding so all they have to do is regurgitate it. In essence he is doing that work also just not getting paid for it. 

*Part Two*: They say yes to whatever the Nationals or banks want because they want the volume and their percentage of that volume. They don't really care what new picture requirements or background checks, smart phone apps, or software they have to agree to. They aren't the people dealing with any of that on a daily basis. That's between the boots on the ground and the cubicle monkey. This "yes man" mentality they take to the clients allows the clients to run all over the contractor because he truly has NO VOICE. 

Let's also address that low pay everyone complains about. Do you think for a second that the nationals don't know that regionals are hiring guys to cut grass for 15.00 a yard? Of course they know this so when their bottom line needs to look better they just keep a few bucks here and there. What difference does it make people are doing the work for far less and they know it.

These companies are driving wages down, QC up, and ruining the industry. Even the best ones with the best intentions. 

Oh and for the record this was not a personal attack or anything negative against you! I hope we can meet at a property some day! I love going down into KY and working!:thumbup:


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> mow where is ZT doesn't fit.


I can remember of only one property that my zero turn didn't fit into the back yard so I cut it down with a weedeater.


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You are clearly too smart for this industry! Having the wisdom to call it quits is what 95% of these guys need to learn, Myself included. :thumbup:


It's not near as stressful for me not working on a concrete crew.


----------



## RBS (May 30, 2015)

*unkown*



jmorehouse said:


> What can anyone say about this vendor? Their price list is pretty thin.


 they are clueless , there dash is junk . and you have to cry a lot to get paid . dumped them fast .


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

jmorehouse said:


> What can anyone say about this vendor? Their price list is pretty thin.



They owe more money than their are worth...and can't pay it...
They are second in line on the food chain


----------

